# Fireside Chat



## Flaneurette (Feb 26, 2017)

I just had a listen to VI forum founder Frederick Russ'es _fireside chat_.

It's great! It's highly recommended:

Grab it here: http://content.blubrry.com/firesidechatvicontrol/FredericksPodcast2dressed.mp3


----------

